# how im doing



## the average speed cuber (Jul 13, 2022)

I've almost memorized 2look pll and working on oll 2 look, any one want to help... pls email me . ill tell you it in a private descushin


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 16, 2022)

I can help if you help me with my japanese. xD
I PM'ed you


----------

